
How Your Brokers Can Make 10 Times More on Your Cash Than You Do - yarapavan
https://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2018/08/03/how-your-brokers-can-make-10-times-more-on-your-cash-than-you-do/
======
yarapavan
The bottom line: Brokerages are getting rich on your money. You have the right
to change how they handle your cash, and you should.

